# The Baggie Test as seen on Competition Ready TV with AJ and Mike Phillips



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

The Baggie Test as seen on Competition Ready TV with AJ and Mike Phillips



















The Baggie Test

The Baggie Test is a simple test anyone can do at home in their garage to check and inspect if their car has contamination that needs to be removed.

You should alwasy do the baggie test to a clean, dry car. So wash and dry your car before you do the Baggie Test. And keep in mind that if you discover little bumps on the paint when you feel the paint through the sandwich baggie AND you just washed and dried the car - this means these contaminants have a strong enough bond to the paint that they DIDN'T WASH OFF and this means you need to use detailing clay to remove these contaminants.

How to use the Baggie Test to inspect your car's paint

*Step 1:* Wash and dry car.

*Step 2:* Feel the paint first with your clean, dry hand.

*Step 3:* Now feel the paint with your hand inside a clean plastic sandwich baggie.

*NOTE:* Use a light touch so you don't accidental scratch the paint anytime you're doing the baggie test.

Results from the Baggie Test?

If you feel little bumps on the surface this is a sign that your car's paint is contaminated and needs to be clayed.

On Autogeek.com

*Mothers California Gold Clay Bar Paint saving System*

*The Mothers California Gold Clay Bar Paint Saving System includes everything you need to clay your car.*
Including 2 bars of clay, Mothers Instant Detailer, one Mothers microfiber towel and a sample bottle of Mothers Synthetic Wax.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

How to clay your car

For Kyle Tucker's 1970 Chevelle "The Villain" - we used Mothers California Gold Clay Bar Paint Saving System.

*Step 1:* Kneed the Mothers clay bar into a patty about the size of a pancake.

*Step 2:* Spray some Mothers Instant Detailer onto a section of paint.

*Step 3:* Rub the clay patty back and forth using straight line motions over the section of paint.

*Step 4:* After you feel the clay patty begin to glide effortlessly over the paint stop claying and use a clean microfiber towel to wipe off the residue.

This section is now clayed and you can now move onto a new section of paint. Divide body panels of your car into smaller sections, about 2 feet by 2 feet or smaller and after claying a section and wiping it dry, move onto a new section until you have clayed all the horizontal surfaces. If you feel contaminants on the vertical panels using the baggie test you can clay these surfaces too.

After claying your car you should apply a fresh coat of wax. The Mothers Clay Bar Kit includes a sample of Mothers Synthetic Wax which contains enough wax to cover an average size passenger car.

*Here's AJ about to inspect the paint using the Baggie Test*










*Use a light touch - that's all that's needed to inspect your car's paint for contamination.*










*You can also inspect glass and other hard surfaces and if you discover little bumps it's okay to clay these surfaces also.*










Mike explains where contamination comes from, which are any type of air-borne contaminants like,


Overspray paint
Industrial fallout
Traffic pollution
Tree Sap Mist










*Mother's clay bars come in a protective plastic wrap to keep them clean until ready to use. Before using the clay bar remove it from the plastic wrapper.*










*Next using your thumbs and fingers, knead the clay bar into a patty about the size of a pancake.*










*Spray a section of paint using the Mothers Instant Detailer. Use enough product to make the surface wet so the clay patty will glide over the paint.*










*Then placing your had flat against the patty of clay, rub the clay patty in a back and forth motion over a section of paint.*



















*Normally you'll feel the clay patty drag a little as it is removing contamination. As the contaminants are removed the clay will begin to glide effortlessly. This is a sign the contaminants on this section of paint have been successfully removed.*



















*Next step...*

After claying a section, use the Mothers microfiber towel to remove the residues and then move onto a new section. Repeat this till all the contaminated panels are clean and smooth.

*For more tips visit* *Autogeek.com*


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey Mike, I wouldn't mind doing a baggi test on AJ,,,lol 

Chongo.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

chongo said:


> Hey Mike, I wouldn't mind doing a baggi test on AJ,,,lol
> 
> Chongo.


Ha ha...

Her husband is a black belt in everything.

Just sayin...


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Mike Phillips said:


> Ha ha...
> 
> Her husband is a black belt in everything.
> 
> Just sayin...


:wall:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Mike Phillips said:


> Ha ha...
> 
> Her husband is a black belt in everything.
> 
> Just sayin...


Chongo would only need to be able to outrun him:lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

She is still pretty but has aged some since I last saw her on Overhaulin!


----------

